# Baiting



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

i heard baiting is illegal for all of MI. is this true?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

No, just the lower peninsula.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Baiting and Recreational Feeding is banned in the Lower

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...ing_and_baiting_regs_rev2008Sep3_247749_7.pdf


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Well if they were trying to get people to give up deer hunting it worked.
I have already started parting with some of the gear. I traded a Remington Woodsman 30.06 semi auto, a climbing stand and an outhouse blind for a pontoon boat. 
I can still bait while fishing.
Wife is waiting to see if the NRC gets it together and lifts it.
I'm guessing probably not. And probably unload the rest of the deer related gear as this next season draws nearer.
[/COLOR] 
 
If you oppose the feeding / baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
E-Mail the link to your friends and family.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

"_Well if they were trying to get people to give up deer hunting it worked.
I have already started parting with some of the gear. I traded a Remington Woodsman 30.06 semi auto, a climbing stand and an outhouse blind_..."

No doubt it is painful for you _6"...._but I'm not real sure your presence ...or lack thereof....will be noticed among the other 700,000 Michigan deer hunters. No disrespect intended.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I'd like to be able to do away with the NRC all together. A bunch of bureacratic useless bozo's IMO..


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

get this tho you can feed any animal other than free-ranging white tailed deer and elk so turkeys, and ****, for example but the "feeder" must be inaccesable to deer and elk they have an example of a turkey feeder on their website and for **** i did a tire with rim still on and put corn water pop and hone in it they love it with holes cut out


----------

